# FBI agent guns down bank heist suspect



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

FBI agent guns down bank heist suspect
By Laurel J. Sweet and Michele McPhee
Friday, March 25, 2005 - Updated: 04:49 AM EST

A career con wanted for robbing a Kenmore Square bank by pointing a pistol square at a teller's face was wounded in a fusillade of bullets fired by an FBI agent yesterday in Dorchester. 

Investigators believe Kenneth G. Robinson, 44, is the armed robber captured March 1 on a security tape at Citizens Bank on Brookline Avenue whipping a gun from his goosedown jacket and menacing a teller with it before fleeing with an undetermined pile of cash. 

But when the FBI's Bank Robbery Task Force caught up to him yesterday after a three-hour search, the gun-toting bank robber was unarmed, sources said. 

It was unclear what prompted the agent to open fire, but the shooting blew out the rear and side windows of a 2002 silver Toyota that belongs to Robinson's mother. A bullet also had pierced the windshield. 

The car had careered onto the sidewalk on Callender Street before coming to a stop in a hedge. 

``When I looked out the window, the police were already out of their cars with their guns drawn,'' said witness Coria Watson, demonstrating the crouch stance taken by FBI agents. ``I heard shouting, but I couldn't hear what they were saying to him. 

``Whatever it was, he wasn't having it,'' she said. ``I counted six shots, but it may have been more. When I walked out, I could smell the gunpowder. I was terrified.'' 

Yesterday, FBI spokeswoman Gail Marcinkiewicz said Robinson is expected to survive. 

``He's fine,'' she said. 

Marcinkiewicz refused to provide details on the incident or comment on whether Robinson was armed. She did say, ``A car can also be used as a deadly weapon.'' 

Late yesterday afternoon, Robinson's father, Jacob King, 88, invited police to rifle through his family's Mattapan home, saying, ``We ain't got nothing to hide.'' 

King's wife, Aggie, was at Boston Medical Center looking for answers about what happened to their son. 

``I ain't found out how many times he was shot, or who did the shooting,'' King said. ``We want to know exactly what happened to him.'' 

Robinson is accustomed to encounters with the police. His rap sheet is 36 pages long, listing arrests for a series of violent acts - including a conviction for trying to run over a cop with his car, sources said.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The usual media grabbing headline:

FBI agent guns down bank heist suspect 

Gives the impression that the agent was
a cowboy.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Too bad the agent wasnt a better shot. Would have saved the court some time and money.


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

perfect example of the media adding their own spin because they weren't happy with the press release from the FBI. This shitbird was a suspect in an armed bank robbery. probably tried to run down the agent in question as well as the uniforms that were trying to drag his worthless carcass back to the cell he belongs in. Gotta have the quote from the crusty cons parents in there good measure as well. The media sucks sometimes. :BM:


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

> "When I looked out the window, the police were already out of their cars with their guns drawn,'' said witness Coria Watson, demonstrating the crouch stance taken by FBI agents.


  Can't you just picture this "witness" imitating the officers/agents kneeling? I can.



> "I heard shouting, but I couldn't hear what they were saying to him."


Probably because it was in English.



> "I ain't found out how many times he was shot, or who did the shooting," King said.


He was shot, what difference is it how many times? A federal agent shot your dumbassed kid.



> "We want to know exactly what happened to him.''


Only wounded-- he got off lucky.



> The media sucks sometimes.


Bart, sometimes? :roll:


----------

